# Little fun survey



## SonGohan04 (Feb 21, 2022)

Here is a little fun survey for you. There is no defined meaning behind the questions, so the interpretation is up to you...

1. Left or right?
2. Up or down?
3. Forwards or backwards?
4. Cut or not?
5. Fire or water?
6. Air or earth?
7. Day or night?

Thanks for participating


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 23, 2022)

right
up
forwards
cut
water
air
night


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 23, 2022)

1. Left
2. Down
3. Forwards
4. Uncut >B) 
5. Water
6. Earth
7. Night


----------



## Kaizo (Mar 9, 2022)

*-Right*y tighty
*-Up*, looking towards the sky
-To keep moving *forward* as i don’t want to hang onto regrets
*-Cut*ting through all my flaws 
-All was well till the *Fire* Nation attacked....
-*Earth* reminds me of nature, which reminds me of animals, which reminds me of furries, which reminds me of this site, which reminds me of...
-I love sleep, so isn’t *night* the obvious choice?


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 16, 2022)

Left
Down
Backwards
Cut
Fire
Earth
Night!


----------



## JuniperW (Mar 16, 2022)

Right
Up
Forwards
Not
Fire
Air
Night


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 19, 2022)

1. Right
2. Up
3. Forwards
4. Uncut
5. Water
6. Air
7. Night


----------



## ~Echolight~ (Mar 31, 2022)

1. Left
2. Up
3. Backwards
4. Cut
5. Water
6. Earth
7. Night


----------



## Emberfrost (Apr 11, 2022)

Right
Up
Backwards
No cut
Fire
Air
Night


----------



## Darin Waller (May 14, 2022)

1. Right
2. Up
3. Forwards
4. Not
5. Fire
6. Earth
7. Night


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 4, 2022)

1. right
2. down
3. backwards
4. Cut
5. Fire
6. Air
7. night


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 4, 2022)

SonGohan04 said:


> Here is a little fun survey for you. There is no defined meaning behind the questions, so the interpretation is up to you...
> 
> 1. Left or right?
> 2. Up or down?
> ...


Left, down, forwards, cut, water, air, night.


----------



## Loudly (Jun 25, 2022)

That's a fun idea!  I kinda want to make my own survey now.

*1. Left* - If there's a scenario where I can choose between left or right I automatically graviate towards left.
*2. Up *- *
3. Forward* - I've spent too much time in my life looking back at things, so I prefer looking forward
*4. ಠ_ಠ ?
5. Water* - I love to swim.
*6. Air
7. Night *- Peace and quiet. Just how I love it.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 25, 2022)

Left
Up
Backwards 
Uncut
Fire
Air
Night


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jun 26, 2022)

Right
Down
Forwards
Uncut
Fire
Earth
Night


----------



## Inferndragon (Jun 26, 2022)

There is obviously a meaning behind the questions for psychological analysis.

Left (Especially when i am drawing art with a pen)
Up (Since looking up is looking down and down is up... Our eyes just flips things around)
Backwards (since if you are backing up. You can sit on a chair :3)
Not (What are you cutting O_O)
Fire (Since i am a dragon duh)
Air (The path of least resistance.)
Night (It's easier for me to see during the night due to blue eyes and a stigmatism so duh)


----------



## ByakkoKogenta (Aug 7, 2022)

1. Left
2. Down
3. Forwards
4. Uncut
5. Water
6. Earth
7. Night


----------



## SaltyDog169 (Aug 7, 2022)

Left
Down
Forwards
Uncut
Water
Earth
Night


ByakkoKogenta said:


> 1. Left
> 2. Down
> 3. Forwards
> 4. Uncut
> ...


Sorry, I didn't realize we have the exact same response.


----------



## SaltyDog169 (Aug 7, 2022)

Inferndragon said:


> There is obviously a meaning behind the questions for psychological analysis.
> 
> Left (Especially when i am drawing art with a pen)
> Up (Since looking up is looking down and down is up... Our eyes just flips things around)
> ...


Also, you know there is water dragons.


----------



## Lordgwen (Aug 7, 2022)

Right
down
front
cut 
fire
earth
THE MIDDLE OF THE MOON LORDS VOID


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 8, 2022)

1. Center
2. Up
3. Forwards
4. Cut
5. Water
6. Earth
7. Twilight (ether dawn or dusk)


----------



## AlmostSams (Aug 8, 2022)

This was a pretty fun little survey. Can't wait to get psychologically profiled!

1. Left
2. Up
3. Forwards
4. Not
5. Water
6. Earth
7. Day


----------



## starfoxfan (Aug 17, 2022)

AlmostSams said:


> This was a pretty fun little survey. Can't wait to get psychologically profiled!
> 
> 1. Left
> 2. Up
> ...



You're certainly nuts, like the rest of us xD


----------



## lonipover (Oct 11, 2022)

what will come of this? probably nothing, but that's never stopped me from doing anything before! haha

1. right
2. down
3. forwards 
4. not
5. water
6. air 
7. day


----------



## Deleted member 159133 (Oct 15, 2022)

SonGohan04 said:


> Here is a little fun survey for you. There is no defined meaning behind the questions, so the interpretation is up to you...
> 
> 1. Left or right?
> 2. Up or down?
> ...


Left
Up
Forwards 
Not cut
Water
Earth 
Day


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 28, 2022)

SonGohan04 said:


> Here is a little fun survey for you. There is no defined meaning behind the questions, so the interpretation is up to you...
> 
> 1. Left or right?
> 2. Up or down?
> ...



1. And another left tuuuuuurn.
2. Up up up into space!
3. Backwards because it is fun!
4. Uncut pizza stays warmer while waiting for delivery so... not cut.
5. Water.
6. Air.
7. Night


----------



## SonGohan04 (Nov 13, 2022)

1. Right
2. Up
3. Backwards
4. Uncut
5. Fire
6. Earth
7. Day


----------



## PanthersForFun (Nov 18, 2022)

Right
Up
Forwards
Not cut
Water
Air
Night


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 4, 2022)

left
down
Forwards
not cut
water
air
night


----------



## Inferndragon (Dec 4, 2022)

SaltyDog169 said:


> Also, you know there is water dragons.


Stop pointing towards a random hose pipe and calling it a dragon!
(I am just teasing anyways)


----------



## starfoxfan (Dec 23, 2022)

Always fight for the *right* cause
I won't let them bring me *down
Forward* to victory!
Someone *cut* my foxtail!
*Fiiire!*
The *air* is my battlefield
Starfox is here to save the *day*!


----------

